

The Experience and Perception of Time - infinity
http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/time-experience/

======
agumonkey
Von Bertalanffy talks about difference in time perceptions in species
(insects, small mammals, primates). It was really interesting.

[http://panarchy.org/vonbertalanffy/systems.1968.html](http://panarchy.org/vonbertalanffy/systems.1968.html)

